# Similar beans to Malawi Geisha



## MartynWheeler (May 11, 2014)

Hi I have finally got my grinder dialled in perfectly on my batch of Malawi Geisha and it's now out of stock. I'm looking for a similar bean that can be obtained regularly so that I don't have to keep adjusting the grinder between different beans.

Thanks

Martyn


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Coffee is seasonal I'm afraid, it comes and goes. Even blends will change their components and have a revision number as supplies dictate.

In theory you should have to adjust your grinder anyway for a fresh bag, and tighten it as it ages although maybe more so for a different coffee.

Geisha is an 'in' varietal right now so you should be able to get some from other roasters.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

If you're looking for something that fits the profile then you could go much worse than some of the Terruno Nayarita crop.


----------



## MartynWheeler (May 11, 2014)

OK, I understand that i am going to have to make small adjustments to my grinder but when I switch bean I have found that I need to make big adjustments and end up wasting the first few shots - maybe I just need more practice. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MartynWheeler said:


> OK, I understand that i am going to have to make small adjustments to my grinder but when I switch bean I have found that I need to make big adjustments and end up wasting the first few shots - maybe I just need more practice. Thanks for the suggestions.


Part of the fun for me is trying new coffees and discovering new tastes.

As Aaron says coffee is seasonal and great new crops and taste come and go as the year changes

Different roasts levels and beans may need small to large grind changes , hell even as coffee ages it needs alterations in grind

If you getting them dialled in with a couple of shots then thats good going and i wouldn't overly concern yourself with it

Not all beans will taste equally to the same extraction, dose and output anyway

Sounds like your getting your skills down quickly so when your ready set off on that voyage of taste and different coffees!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

A few shots isnt too bad wasteage, and the more you do it the more you refine your dialling in technique!


----------



## MartynWheeler (May 11, 2014)

OK, thanks for the info, I will try some more beans and practice my techniques...


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't know how similar it is but I can highly recommend coffee compass Malawi pamwamba which I had recently and was fookin ace and at about £8.50 for 500g is also very reasonably priced


----------

